# Air Fresheners



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

A few Air Fresheners.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

what the?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Keir said:


> what the?


I know


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

how the?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

did someone come to your house selling airfresheners and you mugged him/her!!!
:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blimey :doublesho

Black magic tree FTW.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Jesus ! That is quite a haul.

Some serious fragrance experimentation potential 

Those Jelly Belly's are the don. Shame they don't last that long.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

F**k me - have you robbed halfords?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate to be the one that tells you.....But you need professional help 

Thats the crazyist addiction i've ever seen!


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wot u got all them for?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

oh my god,your like me,in dyer need of help


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

White-r26 said:


> Wot u got all them for?


Just for work, did have at least double what you see but they go quick.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

A.B said:


> Just for work, did have at least double what you see but they go quick.


Do you clean london under ground toilets so use these around your neck?!


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

davies20 said:


> Do you clean london under ground toilets so use these around your neck?!


:lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i cant stop looking at these pics,going to need to go for a cold shower


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

You should open them all up at once and see what it smells like. 

Smell-o-vision would be so good just now.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

apmaman said:


> You should open them all up at once and see what it smells like.
> 
> Smell-o-vision would be so good just now.


The smell is already strong with them closed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

#Oh my days!!!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Were you one of the Halfords looters from this thread? lol

Thats one serious collection of airfresheners!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Black ice :argie:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

And the award for the biggest OCD on DW goes to...... :lol: send some of the black ice my way.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I swear I could smell air freshener when I looked at these pictures.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, thats amazing!!! :thumb:


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

ok if they for work how bad does your work smell lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe it's in preparation for chipotle burrito night


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

People must walk past your house wondering what the f**k is that smell lol


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you use all them before they actually go off?

Thats a huge collection!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Few air fresheners there lol may I ask how you got them all??


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

Did you join the looters?, and i'm guessing the bed doesn't get much use?


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

And the other half thinks my collection half a dozen air fresheners is bad!!!!! She is definatley seeing this picture!


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Can you use all them before they actually go off?
> 
> Thats a huge collection!


I get at least 10 shifted a day from valeting


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: i was thinking this amount was normal on a site like this.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Dude, that's the best example of OCD I've ever seen on this site. I love it :thumb:

Davy


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

All I can say is wow.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Where do you get them from ???, do you buy in bulk ???


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pistol Pete said:


> Did you join the looters?, and i'm guessing the bed doesn't get much use?


Oh no he didnt !!


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

I think weve got the ring leader of the tottenham riots... just out stealing air freshners andit all got a bit out of hand. lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wowawia :doublesho You could open up a store with that haul! Superb.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW!!! Your My Hero


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

FK ME RUNNING!!! :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

thats gotta be one of the strangest addictions I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Best collection I have seen, I thought I was bad with over 10 black ice in packets ha well done


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

thats an impressive haul 
but i have to say the ultimate smell that every one comments on black ice and vanillarama by magic tree to gether


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Open them all, put them in one car, then see who can stay in the car with them the longest before passing out from the fumes


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho thats a fair few air fresheners :lol:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Magic Tree? More like Magic Forest :lol:


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

OMG how bad do you smell.

Joking

wishing you well


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Open them all, put them in one car, then see who can stay in the car with them the longest before passing out from the fumes


Hahaha one who stays in the longest wins the lot!


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Someone who understands my air freshener addiction


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my god! Probably only a weeks of smell between them all lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

thats crazy....lol


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

nice collection man thats crazy .

you've got in the Guinness world records book with that lot surly

heres my collection lol

have you got any of these or are you old enough to remember them ?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

those feu orange ones are worth money now. i remember seeing them in cars whilst growing up. Oh how i loved those in a series 2 escort rs and older cars too.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Blue tree!! (new car smell)

thats one hell of a selection!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

oh my!!!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Mehan said:


> those feu orange ones are worth money now. i remember seeing them in cars whilst growing up. Oh how i loved those in a series 2 escort rs and older cars too.


Ha, yes I used to have one of these hanging off the indicator stalk on my mk2 escort.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Omg sell me that feu orange that takes me back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Crikey :doublesho


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Keir said:


> what the?


That was my thought too!......


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope that's an optical illusion with mirrors placed everywhere !! That's just mad!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what the ****.
thats nuts fair play


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

????? Well at least it smells nice lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Woah!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice collection,now get selling them on here please!!!.


----------

